
Font rendering is broken, antialias messed up, blurry, weird – chromium - Tomte
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=880513
======
Tomte
Hacker news looks really bad now with Chrome 69 on Win10/HiDPI.

